# Star Wars back to theaters in 2007 in 3D!



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I know some of you may of heard about this already but it looks like Lucas will be re-releasing all of the Star Wars movies in 3D starting in 2007 (the 30th anniversary of EP IV).

http://www.thehollywoodnews.com/article/18030501.php


----------

